# Riesenseerose



## cp21714 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hat irgendjemand im Forum Erfahrungen mit Riesenseerosen der Gattung __ Victoria?







Informationen zu der Pflanze sind im Internet, z. B. Wikipedia, zu finden.

Leider habe ich jedoch keine Bezugsquelle für diese Pflanzen ausfindig machen können.

Mein Teich hat eine Oberfläche von 125 m² und sollte durchaus für diese Pflanze geeignet sein.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo Christian,

geh mal auf www.seerosenforum.de oder schau dir die __ Victoria in natura in der Stuttgarter Wilhelma an.
Das is wohl nix für kleine Teiche (auch wenn sie 135 qm haben)


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo Christian,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, möchte aber behaupten, dass sie nicht winterhart ist.


> Ein Warmhaus mit einem Wasserbecken mit ein oder zwei Exemplaren der berühmten, nach der Königin __ Victoria von England benannten Amazonas-Riesenseerosen gehört zum Stolz jedes größeren Botanischen Gartens. Soweit Samen beider Arten selbst geerntet werden können oder von anderen Gärten zu bekommen sind, werden beide Arten im Sommerhalbjahr hier gezeigt: Victoria amazonica vom Amazonas und Orinoco und Victoria cruziana vom Parana-Flußgebiet. Sie werden jedes Jahr im Februar/März neu aus Samen herangezogen. Etwa fünf Monate dauert die Entwicklung vom Samenkorn bis zur ausgewachsenen Pflanze mit den kuchenblechförmigen, auf der Unterseite gerippten und bestachelten Schwimmblättern, die bei uns bis zwei Meter Durchmesser erreichen. Die großen Blüten erscheinen regelmäßig bis in den Herbst hinein.


Quelle

- defekter Link entfernt - gibt es zumindest jemanden, der eine hat... und fragen kostet ja nix. 

Vielleicht taucht ja auch mal skarabäus wieder hier auf.... er lernt in einem botanischen Garten und kann daher sicher aus erster Hand berichten.


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo 

die wäre von der Größe her schon geeignet ...

aber 


gut wäre wenn 

Du ein Haus drum rum baust
den Teich  365  Tage auf über 20° C
, die Luftfeuchtigkeit gegen 100 %  hält´st
 

aber sonst geht´s !

http://www2.biologie.uni-halle.de/bot/boga/aktuell/victoria_cruziana.html


mfG


----------



## Juleli (20. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Naja - im botanischen Garten, haben die immer ein Häusle drumherum, in welchem eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit herrscht und es auch immer warm ist. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sie winterhart ist und in diesem Klima unbedingt überleben würde - wobei ich sagen würde, wenn wir so weitermachen, könnte das in ein paar Jahren schon der Fall sein ...


----------



## Puki (22. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

sie muss auch in botanischen gärten jedes jahr neu angepflanz werden!...
zu mindestens in hier!
im botanischen garten hatt sie ja ihre geeignete temperatur!..
aber im winter geht sie wegen lichtmangels ein!
und so ein riesen dink künstlich zu beleuchten ist ja acuh schon was!...
da ist es ja wohl günstiger wenn man jedes jahr neue zieht!
weil auch so eine haben...bidde... 

naja auf weiteres bin ich gespannt!^^

und cö
puki!^^


----------



## Cletric (22. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hi
Also Überwinter ist nur in einem Wintergarten möglich sie muss warm und
hell stehen bei der Größe fast unmöglich.
Man kann sie wie es die Wilhema macht jedes Jahr neu vorziehen - überwinter
lohnt sich für die Wilhema auch nicht.

Link für Samen



Habe die im Frühjahr bereits angeschrieben aber die Samenlieferung blieb is jetzt aus .

Von dem Seerosenguru in der Wilhelma wurde mir zum testen die hier empfohlen. Muss wohl einfacher zu pflegen sein ansonsten gilt das gleiche wie
für die __ Victoria.


----------



## Puki (22. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

so ...hab mich n bischen schalau gemacht...die letzte die über mir genannt wurde soll einfacher sein...auch schon wegen der temparaturansprüche...!
wenn du sie aus samen ziehst muss das wasser so um die 30 grad haben...
mh...
und die wächst sehr schnell...
also nach 5 monaten haste bereits die erste blüte!...und bis die blüht hat die beachtliche größe erreicht! und insgesamt wächst die sehr schnell ....!
irgendwie ist das nich so einfach wie ich es mir wünsche...!
man kann sie ja erst so gegen juni in den teich stellen...würde ich sagen wegen der temperatur!
aber was macht man die zeit davor mit dem reisenteil?! 

naja ich habe mal einen link!...ist zwar in englisch aber mit sehr vielen bildern!
http://www.victoria-adventure.org/victoria/victoria_cultivation1.html

naja ich werde es wohl nächstes jahr versuchen!...
wie ich mir das in der ersten zeit vorstelle, das riesenteil drinne zu halten, weis ich auch noch nicht!..
naja bis denne
puki!^^


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hi,

warum versuchst Du es nicht erstmal mit - defekter Link entfernt - (nächstes Frühjahr) oder einer [DLMURL="http://www.seerosen.info/12/webshop.html?nav1=9&nav2=0&nav3=0&snav1=1173262377"]tropischen Seerose[/DLMURL] (ginge wahrs. auch jetzt noch)?
Klar, die haben nicht diese riesen Blätter, dafür erfreuen sie einen aber mit Blütenfarben bzw. -formen, die Du bei winterharten Seerosen vergeblich suchen wirst. Auch die Blätter des __ Lotos sind einzigartig...

Und etwas Aufwand benötigen beide, damit sie befriedigend blühen.


----------



## Juleli (23. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Tja - diese hochgeklappten Ränder der Blätter sind wohl das faszinierende (für mich) - und die Tatsache, dass man da auch kleinere Gegenstände auf die Blätter stellen kann - wobei die Blätter auch bei den Botanischen Gärten lange hinter der Originalgröße zurückbleiben. Trotzdem setze ich mich gerne in den Botanischen Garten um mir diese Seerose anzuschauen.


----------



## cp21714 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe inzwischen die Antwort eines möglichen Lieferanten erhalten.

Mein Teich ist mit 125 m² grundsätzlich gross genug. Es handelt sich um eine einjährige Pflanze, die jedes Jahr neu gepflanzt werden müsste. Das Hauptproblem ist jedoch die notwendige Wassertemperatur von min. 25° C, das ist natürlich in unseren breiten nicht zu gewährleisten.

Somit ist das Projekt Riesenseerose wohl gescheitert ...  

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo,

wir haben in diesem Jahr in unserer Gärtnerei Versuche mit __ Victoria gemacht, genauer gesagt mit der 'Longwood Hybride'. Die Wassertemperatur scheint mir nicht das große Problem zu sein. Ein Minimum von 25° C ist nämlich nur für Victoria amazonica nötig, der andere Elternteil (Victoria cruziana) kommt mit etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen aus, und die Hybride von beiden ist noch einmal etwas robuster. Im Sommer 2003 wurde im Botanischen Garten in München eine Victoria cruziana erfolgreich im Freiland gehalten (im großen Teich am Fuß des Alpinums). Dieser Teich hat keinerlei Heizung, und es hat trotzdem funktioniert. 

Wir halten die Victorias in zwei ungeheizten Becken in einem Foliengewächshaus und sie wachsen sehr gut. Hauptproblem sind im Moment die __ Schnecken, denn sie haben eine Leidenschaft für die Schwimmblätter dieser Pflanze entwickelt. Sobald sich ein neues Schwimmblatt entfaltet hat, wird es sofort von den Schnecken attackiert und innert weniger Tage aufgefressen. Interessanterweise interessieren sich die Schnecken für die Euryale ferox (die altweltliche Verwandte der Victoria) im gleichen Becken überhaupt nicht. Ich habe das Schneckenproblem erst vor einigen Tagen erkannt und damit angefangen die Tierchen jetzt abzusammeln. Ein paar fleissige Fischlein helfen auch mit. Damit sollte einer erfolgreichen Kultur eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Victoria und Euryale sind in der Natur immer einjährige Pflanzen. Sie wachsen innert 100 Tagen aus Samen zu blühenden Pflanzen heran. Aus diesem Grund ist eine Überwinterung weder nötig noch sinnvoll. An keimfähigen und vor allem sortenechten Samen zu kommen ist allerdings nicht so einfach. Der Samen darf auf keinen Fall austrocknen, schon ein paar Minuten auf dem Trockenen reichen aus um den Embryo zu zerstören. Was im Internet an Samen angeboten wird, ist in der Regel getrockneter und damit getöteter Samen. Die botanischen Gärten weltweit haben kein besonderes Augenmerk auf die Erhaltung sortenreiner Zuchtlinien gelegt. Wenn der Platz ausreichte, wurden beide Arten gepflegt und die Kreuzung in Kauf genommen. Diese Hybridsamen wurden dann unter den falschen Artnamen wieder ausgesät, kreuzten sich erneut, und immer so fort. Vermutlich hat kein einziger botanischer Garten in Europa im Moment die echten Arten in Kultur. Sortenechte Samen und Pflanzen sind nur über das 'truly named'-Projekt in den USA erhältlich. 

Ich habe auf unserer neuen Internetseite noch einiges mehr über die beiden Arten und ihre Pflege geschrieben. Wen es interessiert, hier ist der Link:



Riesenseerosen sind übrigens beide nicht, denn es sind zwar Seerosengewächse aber keine eigentlichen Seerosen. Die wirklichen Riesenseerosen kommen aus Australien und gehören zum Subgenus Anecphya. Sie sind extrem schwierig zu halten, aber wer sich für sie interessiert, hier ist unser Link:



Gruß

Werner


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallihallo Werner,

schön Dich hier zu lesen und dann gleich noch mit einer guten Portion an neuen Infos. 

Ich hoffe Du hast unterdessen ab und an etwas mehr Zeit um hier mal wieder reinzuschauen.


----------



## cp21714 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo Werner,

danke für die umfangreichen Infos. Das macht doch wieder etwas Hoffnung, bleibt jedoch immer die Frage, woher mit den Samen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Puki (23. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

echt supper die ganzen infos von werner!
auch seine page...und die links...echt cool! 
aber nochma ein paar fragen...
wenn ich mir jetzt im nächsten jahr eine ziehen will ...
ab wann kann ich sie dann rausstellen?...
und könnte man vlt. die zu größen blätter abschneiden?
vlt. kann man sie auch in eine  kleinen topf pflanzen,dass sie insgesamt kleiner bleibt...
ich würde es mir dan so vorstellen das ich im april ca. , die samen keimen lasse so das ich sie dann im juli in den teich tuhn kann,weil sie bis dahin groß genug sein sollte!...
solange sie drinne ist würde ich die zu größen blätter abschneiden...
und wenns dann warm genug ist in den teich tuhn...

was haltet ihr von der vorstellung?

und nochmal eine frage...
wo bekomme ich samen her?
auf werners page ist ein link auf eine amerikanische seite die wohl samen kostenlos verschickt...
aber ich steige da nicht durch ..auch weils alles englisch ist  und die übersetzungen von google echt nix bringen!
naja danke für antworten...! 

bis denne 


     puki


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo,

Victorias sind schon erfolgreich wirklich winzig gehalten worden. Jemand im amerikanischen Teichforum hat sie in seiner Badewanne zum Blühen gebracht. Das stelle ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt soooo eindrucksvoll vor, aber andererseits heisst es, dass jedes Becken das größer als eine Badewanne ist, durchaus für die __ Victoria geeignet ist.

Blätter würde ich nur dann abschneiden, wenn es wirklich eng wird im Becken. Die Blätter leben sowieso nicht sehr lange, da reicht es dann aus diejenigen abzuschneiden, die beginnen sich aufzulösen.

Übrigens noch eine Warnung was die Blätter betrifft: man sieht immer wieder Bilder auf denen jemand auf einem Victoriablatt sitzt oder steht. Das geht nicht. Erstens haben die Blätter Dornen (ziemlich bösartige!), zweitens wäre bei einem größeren Kind oder einem Erwachsenen das Gewicht so ungleich verteilt, dass er mit den Beinen das Blatt durchstoßen würde. Die Bilder sind alle getrickst, da liegt ein Brett unter dem Blatt um das Gewicht gleichmäßig zu verteilen. Dritter Grund: die Blätter ertragen es nicht, wenn etwas auf ihnen liegen bleibt. Schon sehr leichte Gegenstände führen zum Absterben. 

Letzter Punkt: die Verfügbarkeit der Samen. Kit Knotts, die Besitzerin von www.victoria-adventure.org, ist die weltweit die einzige Quelle für sortenechten Samen. Da sie eine gute Freundin von mir ist, habe ich keine Probleme von ihr Samen zu bekommen. Was sie nicht machen kann, ist tausende von Anfragen aus aller Welt nach Samen zu beantworten und zu bedienen. Allein das Porto ginge enorm ins Geld. Zudem ist sie immer wieder hereingelegt worden von Leuten, die Samen erbettelt haben um ihn dann bei eBay zu verticken. Diese schlauen Leute kamen übrigens überwiegend aus Deutschland. Einer wollte sogar 10.000 Samen auf einen Schlag. 

Kit ist sehr daran interessiert, dass die Victorias mehr kultiviert werden, und vor allem, dass sie sortenrein kultiviert werden. In diesem Jahr habe ich von ihr Samen bekommen um die Kultur unter unseren Bedingungen zu erproben. Ziel ist, dass wir in den kommenden Jahren die mitteleuropäische Anlaufstelle für Samen und Jungpflanzen werden.

Die Anzucht aus Samen hat ziemliche Tücken. Die Keimung funktioniert noch relativ gut, aber im Sämlingsstadium tauchen dann heftige Probleme auf. Sobald die Sämlinge aber das Stadium von Jungpflanzen erreicht haben, sind es wieder relativ einfache Pflanzen. 

Wir haben schon an den Import von Jungpflanzen aus den USA gedacht, aber die Einkaufspreise dort sind so horrend, dass wir selbst mit einer geringen Gewinnspanne kaum eine Pflanze verkaufen könnten. Die einzige Lösung ist also, dass wir selbst Jungpflanzen anziehen. Das hat dann auch den Vorteil, dass wir die Pflanzen auf Widerstandsfähigkeit selektieren können und in ein paar Jahren einen Zuchtstamm haben, der mit unseren deutschen Sommern besser zurecht kommt.

Werner


----------



## Puki (24. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

vielen dank das hört sich echt super an!
von deiner freundin....sind die samen da kostenlos?..weil die seite meinet ich wo ich was gelesen habe das sie die samen verschickt...!
aber es ist ja alles englisch!
also ich verticke die sicher nicht bei ebay!:crazy: 
dazuz binisch viel zu geizig.... 
ich möchte ja auch keine 10.000 samen haben...

aber dieses jahr noch eine zu ziehen...macht das noch sinn?
wenn ja hast du (@ walter) samen?würde es echt gerne mal ausprobieren...! 

das dowe teil ist so intressant...
ich sitze den ganzen tag im web und erkundige mich nach __ victoria!

welche victoria wäre denn gut geeignte um sie im sommer auch in den gartenteich zu stellen?...

habe gelesen v. cruziana soll ganz gut mit ''kälteren'' temperaturen klar kommen ...
aber was ist mit dem longwood hybrid?
der soll ja nochmal einfacher sein ...soll aber dafür auch noch größer werden...

naja wäre dankbar wenn wieder geantwortet wird
werner wir lieben dich!1


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo,

die Samen von Kit sind kostenlos. Wenn wir sie in Europa weiter verteilen, dann lassen wir uns vorher vom Empfänger Briefmarken und einen isolierten Versandbeutel für den Versand schicken.

__ Victoria cruziana braucht weniger Wärme als Victoria amazonica. Die 'Longwood Hybrid' braucht nochmals weniger Wärme. Wir basteln dran die Kreuzung, die zur 'Longwood Hybrid' geführt hat, mit Elternpflanzen zu wiederholen, die von kühleren Standorten kommen. Bei Victoria amazonica ist das ein Problem, das Amazonasbecken scheint ein ziemlich einheitliches Klima zu haben.


----------



## Puki (3. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

okay würde es sich jetzt noch lohnen welche zu ziehen?

könnte ich welche bekommen!?..wäre echt lieb!
finde echt toll das sie die saat kostenlos verteilen um den betsand in der welt zu verbreiten!
echt klasse!^^  
naja bis dann caui!^^


----------



## MichaelPf (3. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo,

V. cruziana ist im Naturteich eigentlich kein Problem. Aber auch in einen „warmen“ Sommer 
Erreichen die Blätter nicht die Größe, wie wir sie aus Botanischen Gärten kennen.

Gruß  MichaelPf


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach ist es in diesem Jahr schon zu spät um noch __ Victoria aus Samen zu ziehen.


----------



## Puki (4. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

wie lange brauch sie denn?
habe gelesen 100 tage..
dann wieder 5 monate!...
wenn die in 100 tagen zu blüte kommt, würde es sich doch noch lohnen..!

naja du kennst dich ja aus!^^


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

In 100 Tagen haben wir Mitte Oktober - wie willst Du zu dieser Jahreszeit noch die passenden Wassertemperaturen bieten? Ausserdem haben wir gerade die Sommersonnwende hinter uns, die Tage werden also wieder kürzer. Es macht einen großen Unterschied ob man eine Pflanze dann sät wenn die Tage länger werden oder kürzer. Im Frühling gesäter Salat wächst wie verrückt. Im Herbst dagegen braucht er zwei bis dreimal so lang um sich zu entwickeln. Bei der __ Victoria ist das nicht anders, auch für sie ist die beste Aussaatzeit im Frühling.


----------



## StefanB (4. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo Puki,

solche Daten wie 100 Tage sind meistens unter Idealbedingunge entstanden. Wenn es diesen Sommer so kalt und verregnet bleibt wie jetzt, sagt die __ Victoria auch tschüss und geht kaputt außer man hat sie im gewächshaus. Aber im Freiland sehe ich im Moment eher schwarz.


----------



## Puki (4. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

man schade! 
naja muss mich damit abfinden! 
egal!...
!^^...
mh..dann versuch ich es nächstes jahr mit __ lotus und __ victoria!

habt ihr nebenbei vlt nochmal einen tipp wo ich sehr günstig an eine poplige stinknormale blaue seerose komme!?  
bis denne!^^
cöö....



puki


----------



## CrocTom (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe sehr interessiert diesen Beitrag über __ Victoria gelesen! Könnte mir jemand mitteilen, wo ich Samen bzw. Jungpflanzen bekommen kann. Gerne auch per pn.

beste Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Riesenseerose*

Hi,

... alles gut und schön und auch schöne Links.

Aber... hat jemand bisher eigene Erfahrungen damit ?? 
Ich habe letztes Jahr mal versucht mir welche aus Samen zu ziehen (Samen von 1..2..3). Ging leider schief, da die Samen gar nicht erst keimten.

Ist aber bestimmt einen neuen Versuch wert (aus meiner Sicht). Hat jemand dies schon mal versucht ??


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hallo Jo,

wie ist der Samen denn bei Dir angekommen? Trocken oder in einer verschweißten Tüte mit Wasser drin? Falls er trocken ankam, dann konnte er nicht mehr keimen. Die Samen sind derart empfindlich aufs Austrocknen, dass schon wenige Minuten ausserhalb des Wassers ausreichen um sie umzubringen. Wenn ich die Samen zur Aussaat vorbereite (d.h. den kleinen Deckel über dem Operculum entferne), dann arbeite ich so schnell wie möglich und habe zwei Schalen mit warmen Wasser vor mir: eine für die unbehandelten Samen, eine für die behandelten. Der Samen liegt niemals frei herum; wenn er aus dem Wasser heraussen ist, dann ist er in meiner Hand. 

Werner


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Riesenseerose*

Hi Werner,

ok... da ham wir dann auch gleich den Fehler.
Samen kamen trocken an und lagen bei mir auch noch rum bevor ich aktiv wurde.

Werde es dann wohl "besser" machen müssen.. also nochmal. Danke für Info...


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Hi Jo,

trocken verkaufter __ Victoria-Samen ... mir fehlen die Worte. Entweder hat da jemand überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Sachen die er verkauft, oder es war ganz einfach Beschiss. Das ist so als würde jemand __ Wein in eine Papiertüte gießen und das dann per Post verschicken. Es kann einfach nicht gehen. 

:-(

Werner


----------



## CrocTom (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Und wie kommt man an brauchbare Samen oder besser noch Jungpflanzen?

beste Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

... indem man mir einen Ziplockbeutel und einen frankierten wattierten Rückumschlag schickt? Und dazu schreibt welche Art oder Hybride es sein soll? Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. ;-)

Werner


----------

